
Ask HN: What are some successful 1 person sites that have a very plain design? - fouc
I&#x27;m thinking of sites like:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pinboard.in&#x2F;
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.tarsnap.com&#x2F;<p>any others?
======
suprfnk
Check out Pieter Levels' projects, most notably NomadList and RemoteOK.

NomadList especially only started out as a shared spreadsheet. There's a good
writeup here:

[https://levels.io/product-hunt-hacker-news-number-
one/](https://levels.io/product-hunt-hacker-news-number-one/)

------
imhoguy
I have found this one on the other HN thread yesterday:
[https://www.cyclinganalytics.com/](https://www.cyclinganalytics.com/) No
fluff just stuff. Unfortunately screenshots are low-res, but you can check
_Try_ link to at least see reporting with author's real rides. Blog also has
some screenshots.

------
tzar
[https://news.ycombinator.com/](https://news.ycombinator.com/)

------
timdavila
I don't know about "successful" but my solo weekend project is pretty plain
only because I'm not much of a designer:
[https://www.nominal.net](https://www.nominal.net)

------
lettergram
Define successful website?

I have thousands of users, a few websites pay for themselves:

[https://easy-a.net/](https://easy-a.net/)

[https://projectpiglet.com/](https://projectpiglet.com/)

